
We can teach women to code, but that just creates another problem - jboynyc
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/mar/14/tech-women-code-workshops-developer-jobs
======
dethswatch
For fuck sake- you want to code on the backend, code on the backend.

Write good code, hit the deadline, deploy.

Couldn't care less what you look like, how you were born, etc.

These articles serve only to gratify people who enjoy inequality horror
stories.

~~~
pottersbasilisk
The guardian has been pushing more clickbait because their revenue is falling.

